# I Was An Air Cadet...



## Ethereal-Obscurity (29 Mar 2005)

Since I Was 6 I Wanted To be In Air Cadets, I Lived In Kingston Ontario At That Time And It Looked Awesome!! Then My Father Got Posted To Lethbridge 2 Years Ago, I Am Still Here Now I Am 14 Years Old And An X-Air Cadet, After 2 Months I Couldn't Take it Anymore So I Quit. The "Leaders" There Would Swear At Us In Front Of Our Parents And Where very Disrespectful! This Summer My Family Is Moving To Fredricton And They Have A Cadet Program In Oramacto Where My Dad Will Be Working. 

Are All Cadet Programs The Same As My Experience Or Will This One Be Different?? Should I Join Again??

Thanks!  8)


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Mar 2005)

i would say you should most defently give it another go

your experiences are most likely a one time occurance, as every corps/sqn across canada conforms (or at least should conform) to the CHAP rules

certainly check out the other corps where you will be moving to, the cadet program is one of the best organisations in the world, and i myself have had nothing but good experiences from it.

*PS* try not capitalizing EVERY single word when you type


----------



## Ethereal-Obscurity (29 Mar 2005)

Thank You For The Advice And Sorry About The Capitals It Is A Habit Of Mine!!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2005)

Try this site for guidance. It may be a habit, but it makes your prose difficult to read:

http://webster.commnet.edu/grammar/capitals.htm


----------



## Ethereal-Obscurity (29 Mar 2005)

Really? I didn't think it was that bad!! Sorry! I didn't know!  :crybaby:


----------



## Freddy Chef (29 Mar 2005)

When you said your â Å“Father Got Posted Toâ ?, I'm assuming he's CF, and that you are familiar with the military mind set and ethos. What did your dad have to say about your former squadron's NCO deportment? On par with any other cadet units, or practicing harassment?

When you first saw your local Air Cadet squadron when you were 6, what were you impressed by, and what did you want out of the corps when you were eligible to join?

Every cadet unit is different. When you're done moving, visit your local Air Cadet squadron (or other cadet corps) on one of their parade nights, sit in on one of their lectures, watch a drill lecture on the parade square, figure out how their NCO staff conduct business before you decide to join or not.


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Mar 2005)

Ethereal Obscurity said:
			
		

> This Summer My Family Is Moving To Fredricton And They Have A Cadet Program In Oramacto Where My Dad Will Be Working.



There are air cadet squadrons in both Fredericton and Oromocto (about 20 minutes apart).  You may find it worthwhile to visit each one before joining up again.


----------



## Ironside (29 Mar 2005)

Hey Ethereal, I used to be an Air Cadet myself.  My advice to you is not to let one bad experience get you down.  The incident you listed prior strikes me as what could only be an extranneous situation.  I'd go give it a shot, and if it isn't your cup of tea then pop smoke outta there.  As much as many people make fun of Cadets, it does provide a wide variety of options that could spur future interest in joining the CF.  Or if your only interest is flying, you can obtain your small engine license, which would prove quite costly to achieve on your own.

The Air Cadet Squadron in Oromocto is 333, is it not?  My old Squadron in Nova Scotia was close by (about five or so hours), and I know some people who have gone through Oromocto's Squadron through my various summer courses.  They seemed to enjoy it very much - as a matter of fact, I might know a couple of CIC officers who currently work at the Squadron.

Overall, give it a shot. I remember the year I got my Sergeant stripes was the year we weren't allowed to yell or swear at anyone anymore.  Because I was young and getting my first go at having people under my control, I was kind of disapointed, although it is for the better.  Regardless, as previously said, give it a shot if you are interested - It really is a good opportunity for young people to learn the basics of responsibility and discipline, as well as to get a taste of the CF.

Cheers.


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Mar 2005)

Ironside said:
			
		

> The Air Cadet Squadron in Oromocto is 333, is it not?



333 is in Fredericton; 334 is in Oromocto.  Here's the contact information, from the Air Cadet League's website:

333 Lord Beaverbrook Squadron, Fredericton   
     Sponsored By: Future Leaders and 252 Lord Beaverbrook Wing Inc.
     Chairperson: Tammy Ross 
     Commanding Officer: CO Capt. R. Girard 
     Formation Date: 43-10-16
     Parade Location: Carleton Street Armouries 
     Parade Night: Friday 
     Parade Time: 1800 hrs - 2030 hrs 
     Telephone #: 506-454-3330 
     E-mail: 333air@cadets.net 
     Website:   

334 Oromocto Squadron, Oromocto   
     Sponsored By: Branch 93 Royal Canadian Legion, Oromocto
     Chairperson: Mr. Bernie Doucette
     Commanding Officer: Captain Scott Rowe
     Formation Date: 84-07-11
     Parade Location: Building H-12, 3ASG Gagetown 
     Parade Night: Wednesday
     Parade Time: 1815 - 2115 hrs
     Telephone #: 506-357-5334
     E-mail: admin.334air@cadets.net
     Website:


----------



## rangers (15 Apr 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHLOLOLZLZOZLOZLOZL OMGZZZZ!!!!1!!!11!!/two Making fun of air cadets and even then doing it in improper spelling is unacceptable.

Moderator Of Wholesome Cadetyness.


----------



## ouyin2000 (15 Apr 2005)

rangers said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHALOLZLOLZLOLZ you were   an air cadet? ha you   suck!! man u should have joined the army cadets, woo biggets mistake


you need a serious attitude check buster....i suggest you go to your local air cadet squadron for one night, and see just how similar they are to army cadets


----------



## Burrows (15 Apr 2005)

Right...well...erm...I don't know exactly what to say to that....so...I'm just going to edit your inane comment which came from your other orfice...


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Apr 2005)

some peoples children sheesh.


----------



## Burrows (16 Apr 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## sgt_mandal (16 Apr 2005)

rangers said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHLOLOLZLZOZLOZLOZL OMGZZZZ!!!!1!!!11!!/two Making fun of air cadets and even then doing it in improper spelling is unacceptable.
> 
> Moderator Of Wholesome Cadetyness.


dam, ur cool......u can be my friend......


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Apr 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> dam, ur cool......u can be my friend......



as you can tell that is someone that the army cadets are not proud to have in our element.


----------



## Burrows (16 Apr 2005)

Seconded.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (16 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> as you can tell that is someone that the army cadets are not proud to have in our element.


He/she could probably teach me a thing or two about leadership {!}.


----------



## cpl-cam (16 Apr 2005)

To end the thread jacking I'm going to post something slightly on topic. As a NCO at an Air Cadet Squadron I can guarentee you that not all squadrons are like that. The only people I swear at are my friends and never ifront of the youngins, they're too impressionable! I'm sure if you gave the Fredricton Squadrons a try you would enjoy it. East coast guys are pretty cool. 8)


----------



## Abdallah (19 Apr 2005)

I know this is probably a late reply, and I'm still new to this forum so go a little easy on me. To your question, every squadron is different in cadets. I am from 845 Avro Arrow Squadron, as just a cadet....I was in 892 for a week and I hated it, and when I went back to 845 it gave cadets a whole new meaning. Recruiting is next year again I'm guessing for all squadrons, give it a go. Keep trying!


----------

